# The Flash VS The Shrike



## Red (Aug 16, 2008)

Out of curiosity who would win?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 16, 2008)

This The Shrike?


----------



## Vault (Aug 16, 2008)

isnt strike just a normal man but with amazing martial arts ?


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 16, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> This The Shrike?



No, he's from Dan Simmons' Hyperion novels.


----------



## Red (Aug 16, 2008)

I mean the shrike from hyperion. Strongest version of The Flash is used here.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 16, 2008)

> Speed: The Shrike can use its anti - entropic field to alter the passage of time, giving it great speed. Calculations put it at trillions of times lightspeed.



Hunter Zolomon's been using that schtick for years and he asn't managed to kill Flash yet.



> Time Travel: The Shrike can travel through time to any point in the past or future



He goes back in time and kills Flash as a baby, thereby winning the fight.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 16, 2008)

i think the flash would win


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 16, 2008)

Can't Flash run backwards in time as well? Or is that only with the threadmill?


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 16, 2008)

Reload said:


> I mean the shrike from hyperion.



Your avatar is Mutio from Blue Submarine No. 6. Right?


----------



## Red (Aug 16, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> He goes back in time and kills Flash as a baby, thereby winning the fight.


That would be a BFR and if it isn't then I ban time traveling. I just want to see who'd out muscle who, not who can kill who's baby form.





Bolt Crank said:


> Your avatar is Mutio from Blue Submarine No. 6. Right?


Yes it is, she's so cute your eyes implode manually.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 16, 2008)

It's clear that Shrike possesses Superman-Prime-esque attributes which means that Flash would get brutally ssodozmized.

P.S. I am unfamiliar with the term BFR. ^_^


----------



## Red (Aug 16, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> It's clear that Shrike possesses Superman-Prime-esque attributes which means that Flash would get brutally ssodozmized.
> 
> P.S. I am unfamiliar with the term BFR. ^_^


BFR is when someone leaves the battle field it stands for Battle Field Removal.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 16, 2008)

The Shrike could just make the Flash move backwards through time, being turned into a baby as a result.


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 16, 2008)

The Shrike>>the Flash. But this guy is faster than them all.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 16, 2008)

Phelps >>>> Bolt.


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 16, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Phelps >>>> Bolt.



Maybe. But noone is faster than the Bolt.


----------



## Darklyre (Aug 16, 2008)

Reload said:


> BFR is when someone leaves the battle field it stands for Battle Field Removal.



AKA "By Fucking Ringout."


----------



## Slips (Aug 16, 2008)

The Shrike summons himself from 

1 second ago
1.1 seconds ago 
1.2 seconds ago 
1.3 seconds ago

until he gets bored. The shrike is one of the most broken characters I've ever read about

Good reading too


----------



## Fang (Aug 16, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> This The Shrike?



Wrong. And PC Flash or Kingdom Come Flash would dominate The Shrike.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 17, 2008)

PC Barry Allen was inconsistent - in one comic he could run across the universe in seconds, and then it's stated his maximum is 10 times the speed of light.

KC Flash could stalemate, but only by the virtue of existing in multiple dimensions at once.


----------



## Slips (Aug 17, 2008)

TWF said:


> Wrong. And PC Flash or Kingdom Come Flash would dominate The Shrike.



I would read Hyperion if I were you followed bye Endymion


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 18, 2008)

TWF said:


> Wrong. And PC Flash or Kingdom Come Flash would dominate The Shrike.



Isn't the Shrike omnipresent as well?


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 18, 2008)

Not really, it exists in a closed timelike curve, which means it is ingrained into the structure of spacetime, you can destroy its body as many times as you want (of course even doing that in the first place is incredibly difficult) but it will always just come back from another timeline


----------



## tgre (Aug 28, 2008)

They would both lose against Usain Bolt.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2008)

Would Bart and Hunter be stomped like Wally?


----------



## Itachi2000 (Sep 1, 2008)

*If this is regular Flash (Wally West) then he would lose to the Shrike but KC Flash i think there Equal*


----------

